# NUmericable - fibre optique 100 Mo / Marseille 13001



## littledon (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont un retour d'expérience sur l'offre de numéricable et plus particulièrement en fibre optique sur marseille (13001).

Qualité du service ?
service clientéle ?
avantages/inconvénients ?

MErci


----------



## SergeD (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
je suis dans le 8ème, en face du stade, mon immeuble est fibré, mais j'ai un abonnement à 30Mbs. J'ai un débit régulier entre 20 et 25Mbs. Lorsque ça marche et c'est souvent, c'est très bien, mais en cas de problème, c'est comme tous les FAI, c'est très mauvais. (hotline chère et peu compétente, boutique souvent pleine de mécontents, services techniques en région parisienne, meilleurs si l'on tombe sur la bonne personne).
Voici un lien intéressant 

ps: ce n'est pas du 100Mo mais du 100Mbs

Un autre lien.


----------

